# Fiddlesticks or Tinker Toys?



## z-girl (Nov 28, 2001)

Is there a difference? Are they both wood? Do your kids like them? At what age?

Thanks!


----------



## malamamama (May 13, 2003)

I don't know what fiddlesticks are, but we gave dd tinker toys last Christmas and she still loves them now at just over 3 yo.


----------



## hotmamacita (Sep 25, 2002)

I LOVE TINKER TOYS!!!!!! (never heard of fiddlesticks except in the expression, "oh fiddlesticks")










(i vote for tinker toys)


----------



## BCmommy (Sep 22, 2003)

My kid still loves his tinker toys!


----------



## ColesMom (Dec 3, 2001)

We just discovered tinkertoys right before ds turned 4 - he absolutely loves them! I have never seen or heard of fiddlesticks. How are they different than tinkertoys?


----------



## malamamama (May 13, 2003)

Dd's friend has tinker toys AND fiddlesticks. The ONLY difference that I could see was tinker toys comes in a "Quaker Oatmeal" syle can and the fiddlesticks were in a canvas bag. His mom said they have the same amount in each and are interchangeable....Yep they are both wooden.


----------



## z-girl (Nov 28, 2001)

Thanks! Tinker Toys are going on the holiday wish list!


----------

